# Subwoofer in 4.2



## bfraser30 (May 15, 2012)

I have a friend that has a 2002 a6 4.2 and he is looking to put a small sub in it. From what we have found online they did come with a stock subwoofer, but when we looked for it all we found was a big plastic box on the right side of the trunk with 2 small speakers in it that said Bose. Is the subwoofer inside here or is it somewhere else? Also if he did put an aftermarket sub in could the stock amp be used? (if there is one) 

If anyone has done this and could help me out that would be great!!


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

That plastic box is the sub, its only tiny, and has a small amp inside i think.

I'd look at a cheap aftermarket amp, and sub, rather than trying to use the existing one.

If you are good with fibreglass, I bet you could get a decent 8" sub both sides of the boot.

Sent from my HD7 T9292 using Board Express


----------



## bfraser30 (May 15, 2012)

Alright thats what I figured. Thanks


----------



## bfraser30 (May 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if a sub can be wired into the factory stereo? Does it have the correct outputs or would an aftermarket stereo have to be installed?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

The factory stereo has front speaker outputs and rear pre-outs. Some of them do also have rear speaker outputs for models without the sub, but I've only seen those in A4s. The sub enclosure has an internal amp which drives the sub itself and the rear speakers. You could in theory drive an aftermarket sub from the rear pre-outs but you'd need to find something to power the rear speakers if the head unit doesn't have the rear speaker outputs. You'd also need to run the wiring from the head unit too.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

MikkiJayne said:


> The factory stereo has front speaker outputs and rear pre-outs. Some of them do also have rear speaker outputs for models without the sub, but I've only seen those in A4s. The sub enclosure has an internal amp which drives the sub itself and the rear speakers. You could in theory drive an aftermarket sub from the rear pre-outs but you'd need to find something to power the rear speakers if the head unit doesn't have the rear speaker outputs. You'd also need to run the wiring from the head unit too.


No factory radio's have pre outs, other than some aftermarket made oem radios, scion, lotus, etc... If its factory amplified, and it probably is, the radio sends a signal to the amplifier via high level... Or speaker wires. If you want to add a amp you'll need a high level adapter such as a PAC soem-t or a higher end processor. Audison bit one or audio control piece. Only needed if you are planning on adding a amp for the door speakers and need summing. 

Any other questions pm me. We do installs like this on a daily basis... 
Soundsfast.net


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

shadowdglx said:


> No factory radio's have pre outs, other than some aftermarket made oem radios, scion, lotus, etc... If its factory amplified, and it probably is, the radio sends a signal to the amplifier via high level...


Incorrect. Audi Concert and Symphony both have rear pre-outs as standard.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

MikkiJayne said:


> Incorrect. Audi Concert and Symphony both have rear pre-outs as standard.


 Pre outs like RCA outs? 

No.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

Mikki is correct, at least for my 2005 A6 C5. 

When i brought the stereo adapter to put my Alpine in my A6, i had to get one that powered the front speakers from the stereo, and the rears/sub take the output from my stereos rear pre-out.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

TurnipLicker said:


> Mikki is correct, at least for my 2005 A6 C5.
> 
> When i brought the stereo adapter to put my Alpine in my A6, i had to get one that powered the front speakers from the stereo, and the rears/sub take the output from my stereos rear pre-out.


 
Correct but did your FACTORY radio have "actual RCA pre outs"? Red and white, right and left, that would go to an aftermarket amplifier.


----------



## TurnipLicker (Mar 13, 2011)

shadowdglx said:


> Correct but did your FACTORY radio have "actual RCA pre outs"? Red and white, right and left, that would go to an aftermarket amplifier.


 Surely it must have. If i have to connect the standard rear speaker/sub wiring into my Alpines pre-outs, and i have no volume issues, then there must have been pre-outs on the standard unit, even if it doesn't have the traditional connectors. 

That said, im sure i have 4v pre-outs, so maybe they aren't.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

shadowdglx said:


> Correct but did your FACTORY radio have "actual RCA pre outs"? Red and white, right and left, that would go to an aftermarket amplifier.


 You're going to argue over connectors? :facepalm:

Just for you: *Audi radios have low-level pre-amp outputs suitable for directly driving an amplifier, factory or aftermarket*

Yeah, you need an adapter to connect your precious red and white plugs. Big deal :screwy: Its still a pre-out whatever connector its on.


----------



## shadowdglx (Aug 1, 2002)

MikkiJayne said:


> You're going to argue over connectors? :facepalm:
> 
> Just for you: *Audi radios have low-level pre-amp outputs suitable for directly driving an amplifier, factory or aftermarket*
> 
> Yeah, you need an adapter to connect your precious red and white plugs. Big deal :screwy: Its still a pre-out whatever connector its on.


Honestly never seen on of those... Hmmm


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

So awesome


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

MikkiJayne said:


> You're going to argue over connectors? :facepalm:
> 
> Just for you: *Audi radios have low-level pre-amp outputs suitable for directly driving an amplifier, factory or aftermarket*
> 
> Yeah, you need an adapter to connect your precious red and white plugs. Big deal :screwy: Its still a pre-out whatever connector its on.


You have earned one internets :beer:

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

